# Kaplan Kurve?



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 7, 2008)

Did anybody on here take the Kaplan Practice Exam then pass the PE (or at least know your score on a failing test)? I just finished taking it, and I got 26 (Breadth) + 22 (ECC Depth) = 48. It is obviously a failing score (60%), but I was wondering if there is a fairly standard curve that could be added to that score to give me a reasonable idea of how it would equate to a real NCEES exam. I'll likely be answering this question myself when I take the NCEES practice exam later on, but I'm an instant gratification kind of guy.

I also plan on taking the Computer depth of the Kaplan tomorrow to see if that improves my score a bit. I'm fairly certain that it will.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 7, 2008)

wilheldp said:


> Did anybody on here take the Kaplan Practice Exam then pass the PE (or at least know your score on a failing test)? I just finished taking it, and I got 26 (Breadth) + 22 (ECC Depth) = 48. It is obviously a failing score (60%), but I was wondering if there is a fairly standard curve that could be added to that score to give me a reasonable idea of how it would equate to a real NCEES exam. I'll likely be answering this question myself when I take the NCEES practice exam later on, but I'm an instant gratification kind of guy.
> I also plan on taking the Computer depth of the Kaplan tomorrow to see if that improves my score a bit. I'm fairly certain that it will.


I am sure you read this before but I will post it again. Kaplan's Sample Test is not representative of the difficulty of the PE test. It is not designed per the test format and is much harder. Yor scores look pretty good though.

The best sample test available is the NCEES Sample Test. That one will give you a +/- 5% perspective of where you are.

Kaplan's will help you in your concepts and problem solving techniques. You will find that during the morning part. Cannot talk about your ECC module, but you can bet the farm it will be good for the morning.

G'luck mate


----------



## benbo (Mar 7, 2008)

wilheldp said:


> Did anybody on here take the Kaplan Practice Exam then pass the PE (or at least know your score on a failing test)? I just finished taking it, and I got 26 (Breadth) + 22 (ECC Depth) = 48. It is obviously a failing score (60%), but I was wondering if there is a fairly standard curve that could be added to that score to give me a reasonable idea of how it would equate to a real NCEES exam. I'll likely be answering this question myself when I take the NCEES practice exam later on, but I'm an instant gratification kind of guy.
> I also plan on taking the Computer depth of the Kaplan tomorrow to see if that improves my score a bit. I'm fairly certain that it will.


Geez. Nothing is guaranteed, but if you got 60% on the Kaplan exam you are in really good shape.

You will probably be laughing your a** off when you try the NCEES exam. At least I thought it was a lot easier than Kaplan, although a few problems have little tricks to them.

And the passing score for the actual PE exam is not necessarily 70%. It could very well be only 60% The passing score of 70 is a scaled score, and nobody knows what the real raw passing score is, but most people assume it is lower the 70%.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 7, 2008)

benbo said:


> Geez. Nothing is guaranteed, but if you got 60% on the Kaplan exam you are in really good shape.
> You will probably be laughing your a** off when you try the NCEES exam. At least I thought it was a lot easier than Kaplan, although a few problems have little tricks to them.
> 
> And the passing score for the actual PE exam is not necessarily 70%. It could very well be only 60% The passing score of 70 is a scaled score, and nobody knows what the real raw passing score is, but most people assume it is lower the 70%.


Good to know...now I just have to get my test-taking time down from 2 weeks to 8 hours.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 8, 2008)

I just took the Computer Afternoon in the Kaplan in about 2 hours with very minimal resources (i.e. I did most of it out of my head). I got a 26/40, 65%. Coupled with my 26/40 morning, that brings my score up to 52/80, or 65%.

I think if I can score some networking and general programming references, I can absolutely nail the computer afternoon. That pretty much made my decision easy.


----------

